
Randy Pausch Last Lecture: Achieving Your Childhood Dreams (2007) - Red_Tarsius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo
======
phodo
As an EE undergrad at UVa in the early 90s, I was fascinated by all things
virtual reality. Someone suggested I go meet with this rising star prof, Randy
Pausch, who was doing some very interesting work in the field. I was fortunate
to hang out with him and his grad students for about a semester, getting
exposed to 3D graphics and 3D paint programs, 3D spaces, the VPL glove, SGI
machines. It was, for lack of a better word, magical. Many years later, I
heard about the last lecture and was sad to hear it was the very same prof I
knew. I realized how many of the ideas and technologies I was exposed to back
then had become very real many years later.

------
hboon
If you like the lecture or/and the book, you'll probably want to read the
transcript for the session he did on time management
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/Randy/TMenglishTranscript...](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/Randy/TMenglishTranscript.pdf)

~~~
bhrgunatha
There is also a video of that lecture too -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTugjssqOT0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTugjssqOT0)

------
dcherman
Still one of my favorite lectures I've watched online of all time. Highly
recommend the book as well for those that haven't read it.

~~~
Red_Tarsius
I found The Last Lecture while looking for a motivational book to gift my
brother. Do you think a 14yo could appreciate Randy's writings? I'd like to
instill him with a sense of perseverance, responsibility and long-term vision.

~~~
pyromine
Similiar to other posters, I read this book in middle school and found it a
great inspiration then.

I actually at the time got really big in to Alice[1] a gui based programming
environment Pausch pioneered and it led to a lot of my earlier computing
experiences.

I'd highly recommend the book for any young teen as it paints an incredibly
optimistic picture of the world, which is something to be said when you
consider Pausch had terminal cancer.

In all honesty to this day Pausch remains one of my greatest inspirations.

[1]: [http://www.alice.org/index.php](http://www.alice.org/index.php)

------
ashishb
Here is my summary of his book on the same lecture: [https://ashishb.net/book-
summary/book-summary-the-last-lectu...](https://ashishb.net/book-summary/book-
summary-the-last-lecture-by-randy-pausch/)

~~~
jk4930
Thanks for your many book summaries. Love those. Here's another good list:
[https://sivers.org/book](https://sivers.org/book)

------
manca
Definitely one of my favorite talks of all time.

Thanks for reminding me to rewatch this again...

